# Obito and Madara invade Monster Girl Quest-verse



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Jun 19, 2013)

How far can they go? Madara has abilities he displayed as an Edo, but no Edo regeneration itself.

General restrictions: Ilias, Juubi, Gedo Mazo

and also two possibilities

1. Erubetie restricted
2. Erubetie not restricted

state of mind: in character

How would it go?


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 19, 2013)

Something tells me they'll get raped.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 19, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Something tells me they'll get raped.



Metaphorically or literally?


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 19, 2013)

MGs I remember some had haxx mind abilities, Obito and Madara take a bunch, but they go down, if they die or not depends on how cooperative they are or not in their imminent rape, since apparently in the MGQ this is the difference between beign raped to death or not.

Obito might just surrender, remember the guy became bad in the first place because he was Friendzoned 

I don't know if they are lucky or not to not have beign pitted agaisnt the Monster Girl Encyclopediaverse, on one hand MGs there never kill you but just keep you as their bitch husband, on the other hand at least they wont encounter the Manticore


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 19, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> MGs I remember some had haxx mind abilities, Obito and Madara take a bunch, but they die.
> 
> Obito might just surrender, remember the guy became bad in the first place because he was Friendzoned



Not to mention I think the MGQ universe has Goddesses and things like that (Don't quote me on it). 

Also because he couldn't protect the girl that friendzoned him. :S


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 19, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> because he couldn't protect the girl that friendzoned him. :S



Which means he couldn't bone her a problem he won't have here, he is going to get it even if he doesn't wants


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 19, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> Which means he couldn't *bone* her a problem he won't have here, he is going to get it even if he doesn't wants



Not sure who's gonna get it though. 



Wind Hole.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 19, 2013)

Obito will find his statement about not beign able to feel anything, proven wrong here. 

Rinnegan 6 paths vs Alma Elma's 9 hells of pleasure, who wins?


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 19, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> Obito will find his statement about not beign able to feel anything, proven wrong here.
> 
> Rinnegan 6 paths vs Alma Elma's 9 hells of pleasure, who wins?





She's the Succubus girl right? I don't remember much about it ... I don't even recall where I heard information about it.

Anyways, I think MGQ wins because it overall has more character with more hax powers. I don't recall much since I never played the game myself ... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 or really want to.


----------



## Aevier (Jun 19, 2013)

Theres no way they can win. I mean, who could possibly resist this


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 19, 2013)

From what I have seen from Part 3, banning Illias won't do no good. Alice the first is just as strong and Luka defeats Illias. Also it looks like Luka awakened his angel powers so he might have some intangibility on his side.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 19, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> From what I have seen from Part 3, banning Illias won't do no good. Alice the first is just as strong and Luka defeats Illias. Also it looks like Luka awakened his angel powers so he might have some intangibility on his side.



Part 3 isn't translated, also remember Ilias was able to make a star appear in the sky. Unless you really think Erubiete has greater destructive capacity than Ilias.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 19, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> Part 3 isn't translated, also remember Ilias was able to make a star appear in the sky. Unless you really think Erubiete has greater destructive capacity than Ilias.



Its just stuff I have seen people talking about on /vg/. It doesn't mean it was a star per say, it could just mean she just made a bright light in the sky.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 19, 2013)

Aevier said:


> Theres no way they can win. I mean, who could possibly resist this


oh God, it's that piece of shit verse


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 28, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> oh God, it's that piece of shit verse



You are just mad because Madara and Onito gon' get raped.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 28, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> You are just mad because Madara and Onito gon' get raped.





So we came to the conclusion that Madara and Obi loses right?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 28, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> You are just mad because Madara and Onito gon' get raped.


get this shit outta here


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 28, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> So we came to the conclusion that Madara and Obi loses right?



It depends, does losing under these conditions count as a lose? 

Madara wanted to catch the Kyuubi? Now he has a 9 tailed fox waifu with fluffy tails he can touch, Naruto will get jealous .

In the end Madara and Obito will end up singing:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQlIhraqL7o[/YOUTUBE]

Unless Obito and Madara stick to their "I only love Rin/Hashirama!" bullshit, which will then end as we know with the MGs getting pissed off and raping them until they die.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 28, 2013)

It depends, they might just die before that anyways.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## Es (Jun 28, 2013)

Wiseman Deathphantom said:


> How far can they go? Madara has abilities he displayed as an Edo, but no Edo regeneration itself.
> 
> General restrictions: Ilias, Juubi, Gedo Mazo
> 
> ...





Linkofone said:


> Something tells me they'll get raped.






Orochibuto said:


> Metaphorically or literally?


----------



## MAPSK (Jun 28, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Something tells me they'll get raped.





Orochibuto said:


> Metaphorically or literally?


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 28, 2013)

No idea what chy'all are talking about.


----------



## MAPSK (Jun 29, 2013)

RyokoForTheWin said:


> Hilarious.



Indeed


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jun 29, 2013)

soooo....how are a bunch of horny girks who's powers all revolve around sex gonna survive mach 148 mountain cleaving spam. 

or when they go to ( Literally ) rape obito, how will they not get soulfucked or teleported away? And how would they touch him in the first place?


----------



## MAPSK (Jun 29, 2013)

crystalblade13 said:


> soooo....how are a bunch of horny girks who's powers all revolve around sex gonna survive mach 148 mountain cleaving spam.
> 
> or when they go to ( Literally ) rape obito, how will they not get soulfucked or teleported away? And how would they touch him in the first place?



MGQ-verse can do you one better than that, boi


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 29, 2013)

crystalblade13 said:


> soooo....how are a bunch of horny girks who's powers all revolve around sex gonna survive mach 148 mountain cleaving spam.
> 
> or when they go to ( Literally ) rape obito, how will they not get soulfucked or teleported away? And how would they touch him in the first place?


anyone who fights it suicides out of disgust and revulsion 

even TOAA and Suggs-verse


----------



## Byrd (Jun 29, 2013)

The thought of sex with monsters is just so disturbing... was that a scorpion fused with a chick... da hell?


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 29, 2013)

Well this thread went to shit fast.

Anyways is speed equal? If so they stop at any user of Aqua Pentagram or Luka, if not, the Angels are intangible so the stop there.


----------



## MAPSK (Jun 29, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> anyone who fights it suicides out of disgust and revulsion
> 
> even TOAA and Suggs-verse





Byrdman said:


> The thought of sex with monsters is just so disturbing... was that a scorpion fused with a chick... da hell?


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 29, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Oh gosh ...


----------



## ikoke (Jun 29, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Well this thread went to shit fast.
> 
> Anyways is speed equal? If so they stop at any user of Aqua Pentagram or Luka, if not, the Angels are intangible so the stop there.



Is their intangibility a passive ability,or do they need to consciously activate it?
And does it extend to exotic things like soulfuck,dimensional BFR or mindfuck?

Also,even if the angels are intangible do they possess any way to actually get through Madara's island level defenses,or Obito's dimension hopping? 

As for Luka,can his sealing sword move pierce through Madara's Susanoo?


----------



## Neruc (Jun 29, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Well this thread went to shit fast.
> 
> Anyways is speed equal? If so they stop at any user of Aqua Pentagram or Luka, if not, the Angels are intangible so the stop there.


Could Madara soulfuck them since he has the rinnegan?Or does he need to touch them first?

Does BFR or mindfuck work against them?

With Speed equal how far would Almighty Blade get?(Totally not of topic BTW)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 29, 2013)

lol MAPSK banned


soulfuck generally works against intangibility IIRC


----------



## Byrd (Jun 29, 2013)

That's what happens when you are in love with female monsters


----------



## Neruc (Jun 29, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> soulfuck generally works against intangibility IIRC


So Madara could just raise that large thing that sucks out souls then?


----------



## Fujita (Jun 29, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Well this thread went to shit fast.



Sure did

Can't think of much worse you can do to a thread after filling it with monster fetish porn


----------



## willyvereb (Jun 29, 2013)

Then I guess I'm doing what is the best for it.


----------

